# Programa de Microcontrolador con puerto Serie RS232



## 6Voltios (Dic 10, 2005)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el grupo pero tengo ganas de participar y ayudar de acuerdo a mis posibilidades. Soy estudiante de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos de la Facultad de Ingenieria Electronica en Lima-Peru.

Empezando con mal pie, tengo un problema de microcontroladores, si alguno puede darme una ayudita con el programa para el micro estaria muy agradecido, el prob es el sgt:


"deseo conectar un telefono celular digital como modem para pasar datos a traves del puerto serial con un programa ya establecido que lee dicho puerto a velocidades de especificamente 1200, 2400 y 19200 baudios mientras que el celular se comunica con ese puerto a 115200 bps. Entonces, mi problema es que necesito un microcontrolador que se pueda comunicar con el puerto serie a una velocidad de 1200, 2400 o 19200 baudios (intercambiar estas velocidades mediante un switch) por un lado y por otro lado que se pueda comunicar con el celular y que los datos recibidos por este se vean en el programa."

El prob es kel programa ya esta diseñado y no puedo cambiar el codigo fuente por eso ke no puedo cambiar las velocidades del puerto serie.

El Microcontrolador ke he escogido es el 16F877 pero creo ke solo tiene un puerto Serial y yo necesito 2. ALguien ke sepa de un micro con 2 puertos series??

Espero que alguno me pueda ayudar con este problema. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## maunix (Dic 13, 2005)

6Voltios dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el grupo pero tengo ganas de participar y ayudar de acuerdo a mis posibilidades. Soy estudiante de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos de la Facultad de Ingenieria Electronica en Lima-Peru.
> 
> Empezando con mal pie, tengo un problema de microcontroladores, si alguno puede darme una ayudita con el programa para el micro estaria muy agradecido, el prob es el sgt:
> 
> ...



Algunos pics de la serie 18F tienen 2 puertos serie.  Los conoces? No tengo aqui el nombre exacto pero tienen esa característica.

Otra cuestion sería que tengas una comunicacion por software a 1200 o 2400 bps con una usart por software (microchip tiene un codigo sobre una para los pic54 pero tienes varias en piclist.com) y luego usar la usart de hardaware para comunicarte con el celular.

Todas estas opciones dependen de tus habilidades con los pics, las cuales no has comentado.


----------



## aquilesd23 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hola a todos los que conforman esta gran comunidad, soy nuevo en este foro y le doy las gracias porque realmente hacen un gran trabajo que contribuye al beneficio de todos nosotros los felicito, entrando en materia, soy programador avanzado en varios lenguajes de programación a nivel de aplicaciones web y windows, tengo facilidad para la electronica a pesar de nunca haber estudiado nada de ella, estoy trabajando en un proyecto con una interfaz rs232 para comunicar un pic16f877 con un pc y de hecho funciona a la perfección incluso le agregue un rtc, y todo esta perfecto, el detalle lo tengo en que estoy utilizando un max232 para comunicarme con la pc y otro max232 para comunicarme con una impresora serial (rs232), el fireware del pic lo estoy desarrollando en mikrobasic y necesito una forma de poder trabajar de forma simultanea tanto con el pc como con la impresora es decir necesito recibir datos del pc y enviarlos a la impresora y al contrario recibir datos de la impresora para enviarlos al pc, que pasa que uso tecnologia UART1_Init(9600) que por defecto me detecta la linea tx y rx del pic, pero intento utilizar Soft_UART_Init(PORTC, 7, 6, 9600, 0) para indicar la linea tx y rx del max232 que uso para comunicarme con la impresora y resulta que me envia al pc pero no envia nada a la impresora es como si no pudiera inicializar las dos interfaz al mismo tiempo, si me pueden ayudar de verdad gracias, realmente necesito enviar y recibir cadenas de caracteres tanto al pc como a la impresora pero no veo la manera en que mikrobasic pueda resolver esto....


----------



## atropal (Abr 16, 2013)

No encontre en los temas similares alguien que explique como saber si un celular cuenta con esta funcion.... de ser asi agredeceria me redireccionaran a tal.

Pues como el titulo dice quisiera saber que buscar en una hoja de datos del celular para saber si puedo comunicarlo con el pic(uso un 16f877) via comandos AT para enviar mensajes.

Agradesco todo tipo de respuestas


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 17, 2013)

Los celulares que más se usan para estas aplicaciones son: T238, T237, K300, todos de sony ericcson. Igualmente creo que es mucho más interesante usar algún kit de desarrollo, con algún modem GSM/GPRS como ser SIM900 o si conseguís alguno con SIM300. Quectel también tienen sus módulos de desarrollo con el Quectel M10 o M95.
Si querés alguna solución que integre GSM y GPS, podés llegar a conseguir un SIM908, con su placa de desarrollo.

Los módulos que te mencioné anteriormente, integran un puerto serial que lo podés conectar con tu PIC16F877 y realizar aplicaciones.

Saludos !


----------

